# Pronunciation of כתובה



## David S

Hi everyone,

How do you pronounce this word? I was under the impression that without a dagesh in the beth, it's an adjective (ketuvah) that means "written", and that with the dagesh in the beth, it's the noun (ketubah) for the Jewish marriage contract.

Is that true, or can "ketuvah" also be a noun, and if so, what is a ketuvah vs. a ketubah? Likewise, can "ketubah" be an adjective?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## origumi

כְּתֻבָּה ktubba. A noun.


----------



## David S

origumi said:


> כְּתֻבָּה ktubba. A noun.



It's never "ketuvah"? And what about the pronunciation of the adjective / participle?


----------



## bazq

The feminine form of כתוב (katuv) is indeed כתובה (ktu*v*a).
The noun "Ktuba" has a dagesh forte. It's an Aramaic word if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Drink

bazq said:


> It's an Aramaic word if I'm not mistaken.



If it were Aramaic, wouldn't it have been כתובתא (voweled: כְּתֻבְּתָא)?


----------



## origumi

Drink said:


> If it were Aramaic, wouldn't it have been כתובתא (voweled: כְּתֻבְּתָא)?


One doesn't need to go far to find the Aramaic word for כְּתֻבָּה - reading the traditional כְּתֻבָּה text, it appears indeed as כתובתא (with the usual Aramaic uncertainty whether the word is definite).

I guess כְּתֻבָּה is pure Hebrew - pattern _qetullah _includes some other words of similar nature like אחוזה, ירושה, סגולה, פקודה, גאולה, חנוכה, אלומה, כהונה (all with קובוץ under ע-הפועל and דגש חזק  in ל-הפועל).


----------



## guybenmeir

you mistake, כתובה is a jewish document.
the כתובה say what is the Debts of the man for the woman (in Marriage).


----------



## David S

guybenmeir said:


> you mistake, כתובה is a jewish document.
> the כתובה say what is the Debts of the man for the woman (in Marriage).



I don't understand the point of your message.

Yes most of us know that a כתובה is the Jewish marriage contract. How do you say this word? Ketuba or Ketuva?


----------



## berndf

David S said:


> I don't understand the point of your message.
> 
> Yes most of us know that a כתובה is the Jewish marriage contract. How do you say this word? Ketuba or Ketuva?


You got this answer in the very first reply:





origumi said:


> כְּתֻבָּה ktubba. A noun.


כתובה (ktuva) is a different word, albeit identically spelled, if you omit the niqqud.


----------



## David S

berndf said:


> You got this answer in the very first reply:כתובה (ktuva) is a different word, albeit identically spelled, if you omit the niqqud.



And what does this word mean? Does it have any meaning other than the feminine version of the adjective katuv (written)? Can it be a noun?


----------



## anipo

It is the feminine form of כתוב, meaning written. It is not a noun in that form. The noun is כְּתֻבָּה ktubba, as was indicated before, a marriage contract.


----------

